
YC's Safe annotated by lawyers, founders, and investors on Casetext - jacobheller
https://casetext.com/contract/simple-agreement-for-future-equity
======
matthewmcg
I like it, but it would be more useful to skim the annotations if you
displayed a title, or perhaps the first few words of the body text rather than
the name of the annotator.

~~~
jacobheller
This is absolutely something we can do. We'll try this out later today and see
how it looks.

------
jacobheller
I'm the CEO of Casetext -- we'd also like to use this opportunity to get
feedback on our new annotations interface.

~~~
tlb
I hate the way the annotations move around on the right. Mousing over a
paragraph makes the current label disappear, and a new label with some extra
info slides in from the top of the page. It's incredibly distracting.

~~~
jacobheller
Thanks for the feedback -- this is definitely something we can fix quickly.

~~~
cemregr
I suggest actions don't up and down but instead just quickly fade in/out next
to each para as you mouse over. Would be better to make them more subtle to
make them less distracting, then you could reveal the whole thing when user
hovers the right side.

I'd look at medium (their "add comment" and "add photo" ctas) - they are clear
and not distracting.

Another thing that distracted me other than the animation was how "add tag"
got in the way of the annotation link. I'd aim my mouse at the annotation link
and the link would move before I click on it. It should stay put.

Would also be great being able to close annotations by clicking outside.

~~~
jacobheller
Thanks for these thoughts. Just pushed some changes that may fix things (i.e.,
the "Add Tag" button doesn't appear about the person's name anymore). They
don't fade in/out yet, although that's something we can do.

You can actually close the annotations by clicking on the text. We'll be
making it possible to close based on clicking anywhere outside or by hitting
escape soon.

------
al2o3cr
There appears to be a bug in Safari 7.0 that's causing every annotation to
have doubled text. Thus a comment like this:

"Pro Rata Rights mean that the investor will be able to maintain his or her
percentage in subsequent financing rounds by investing additional capital."

Actually appears in the DOM as:

"Pro Rata Rights mean that the investor will be able to maintain his or her
percentage in subsequent financing rounds by investing additional capital.Pro
Rata Rights mean that the investor will be able to maintain his or her
percentage in subsequent financing rounds by investing additional capital."

Note the repeat, without any spacing, following the first .

Even more oddly, this pattern seems to occur for each paragraph of the
original, so:

" Paragraph 1 blah blah blah. Blah blah blah blah.

Paragraph 2 blah blah blah. Wat. " shows up as: " Paragraph 1 blah blah blah.
Blah blah blah blah.Paragraph 1 blah blah blah. Blah blah blah blah.

Paragraph 2 blah blah blah. Wat.Paragraph 2 blah blah blah. Wat. "

~~~
jacobheller
Thanks for the heads up. For what it's worth, it appears that it was a problem
with the version of AngularJS we were using (1.2.3). When we next push updates
to the site and upgrade Angular, this problem should be fixed.

------
jwahba
I would highlight the relevant paragraph when you expand an annotation. That's
very solid. (Sticking with angular?)

------
sundancebanks
Jacob,

You should consider posting the "Safe Primer" for annotation too. Also, it may
be helpful to add a notation stating which version of the Safe is being
annotated (i.e., "Safe: Cap, no Discount").

------
sjtgraham
So YCVC notes/SAFE are capped now? I thought they were uncapped? IIRC they
were in the Start Fund days.

~~~
jacobheller
I'm not sure about the YCVC notes in particular, but if I had to guess, they
are probably uncapped with a so-called "Most Favored Nation" clause that gives
the YCVC safe-holders the benefit of the founders' most favorable (to the
investor) terms.

The example of the safe we posted is specifically one with a valuation cap and
no discount. But there are different options available, all available on YC's
site: [http://ycombinator.com/safe/](http://ycombinator.com/safe/)

------
jacobheller
One second everyone, someone's DOSing us... we'll be up again shortly.

------
thatthatis
The ui of this is totally broken on mobile safari.

~~~
jacobheller
Yikes. Would you mind sending a screenshot of what you're seeing to jake (at)
casetext.com?

